# How to get my name out locally??



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

So i recently moved into a store front, and i want to get my name out there...what are some good ways to go about this?

Thanks!


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

Demographics said:


> So i recently moved into a store front, and i want to get my name out there...what are some good ways to go about this?
> 
> Thanks!


How in the world did you move to a storefront without having your name out there already? I want to do the same thing, but I'm curious of the startup expenses.


----------



## delicioso (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes same here, how do you already have a storefront and do you have investors?


----------



## poisonraheem (Sep 15, 2008)

I think you should of have your name buzzing before you moved into a store front, so when you have your grand opening lots of people would show up. How long where you in the garage / basement/ living room before you made the big jump?


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

poisonraheem said:


> I think you should of have your name buzzing before you moved into a store front, so when you have your grand opening lots of people would show up. How long where you in the garage / basement/ living room before you made the big jump?


Check out this other thread that might help also:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t157712.html


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

join the chamber of commerce. go to a city council meeting an introduce yourself. hold an open house. cold call you local businesses. register your web page with google/bing/yahoo local.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry i should have explained myself better.

I do team sports apparel, I have a solid internet business and i have solid business from Adult Softball. I opened a store front because I want to get into the Youth travel teams and organizations and also get more business in the fall/winter. Softball is my spring/summer business.

Hopefully that explains it alittle better. I consider us a high end sports apparel company, we do sublimation, not your typical screenprint youth organization, thats not the business I want, i want the travel teams and high school teams that want to look alittle differenet.

Thanks.


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

FatboyGraphics said:


> Sorry i should have explained myself better.
> 
> I do team sports apparel, I have a solid internet business and i have solid business from Adult Softball. I opened a store front because I want to get into the Youth travel teams and organizations and also get more business in the fall/winter. Softball is my spring/summer business.
> 
> ...


This is the exact business model I want to implement in my town. Would you mind if I PM you to pick your brain? I too am debating goining into a retail shop.
-Greg


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

sure....i'll answer what i can.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't forget looking into Twitter or Facebook to help publicize your business. My town has a lot of local businesses on Twitter, and I know several brick and mortar businesses that find customers on Facebook. Just be strategic in who you follow, a search for your town name should help you find other businesses or people from your area who are already on these sites.


----------

